# Force Recon - MRF



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2012)

> BAHRAIN (April 07, 2012) - Marines with the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit's maritime raid force conduct an enhanced visit board search and seizure training at a U.S. Coast Guard facility here April 7. Loud music is played within the facility to increase stress levels in the Marines and intensify the training. The MRF is the maritime interdiction element for the MEU, currently deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group (MKIARG). The group is a U.S. Central Command theater reserve force. The group is also providing support for maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Marine motion media by Gunnery Sgt. Chance W. Haworth/RELEASED)


 
I have a question: are the Force Recon Companies becoming more and more engaged in Maritime Interdiction Operations? I always thought that it was SPECWARs jurisdiction.


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't beleive it's there jurisdiction don't quote me on that but I believe it's who ever is more readily available. Force can be out conducting operations from the MEU making them not at full strength so if there's a SEAL team on board that aren't out on mission they would go. If a SEAL Teams isn't at it's full operational capacity I don't see why they would go out instead of Force and as far as doing more VBSS missions a lot of guys are pulling out of Afghanistan so thats changing the mission of the marine corps into a different focus.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 14, 2012)

Rav - In the research I did for the novel I'm finishing, at least platform interdiction is indeed one of the missions FR trains for. Remember, the Marines are the boots on the ground arm of the Navy. (Yeah OK  there IS the amphib guys too) Will one of you Devil Dogs please confirm?


----------



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2012)

Gunny Garret put me through BRC.  Force Recon Marines have been doing VBSS and MIOs since the 90s.  Don't believe everything you see on wikipedia.  

One example: http://abcnews.go.com/International/somali-pirates-captured-ship-overtaken-marines/story?id=11592662


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 22, 2012)

Teufel said:


> Gunny Garret put me through BRC. Force Recon Marines have been doing VBSS and MIOs since the 90s. Don't believe everything you see on wikipedia.
> 
> One example: http://abcnews.go.com/International/somali-pirates-captured-ship-overtaken-marines/story?id=11592662


Worked with two FR VBSS specialists on my last contract that took down platforms and floaters during DS-1. This isn't new.

How about you post some GROM TTP's for a change?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 22, 2012)

No problem :)


----------

